# Операция по удалению грыжи в ПО со стабилизацией позвоночника (динамическая стабилизация, жесткая стабилизация)



## БСМ (7 Окт 2022)

Здравствуйте.
Давние проблемы в поясничном отделе позвоночника, ранее рецидивы были продолжительностью до трех месяцев и они либо самостоятельно исчезали, либо поддавались лечению. Последний начался более трех лет тому назад, консервативное лечение желаемых результатов не дает. Боли и физические ограничения одолели, сил терпеть больше нет. Из положительного: нарушений в тазовых органах нет, на носочках и на пятках стою, правда на одной ноге в целом сил меньше чем на другой, не лежачая.
Результаты последних исследований: дегенеративный стеноз позвоночного канала, нестабильность, радилукопатия, дискогенная грыжа межпозвоночного диска, спондилоартроз, узел Шморля, осложненные протрузии, дистрофический ретролистез.
Обошла много нейрохирургов, большая часть за операцию со стабилизирующей системой. 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, своей историей, своим опытом кому делали подобные операции. Где проводили операцию, у кого, какую систему устанавливали и тд.?
Спасибо всем!


----------



## La murr (7 Окт 2022)

@БСМ, здравствуйте!
Если Вы хотите получить консультацию у врачей форума, покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.

В этой теме прооперированные пациенты форума делятся своим опытом -
Всё о жёсткой фиксации позвоночника (ТПФ). Показания, рекомендации, особенности реабилитации


----------



## БСМ (7 Окт 2022)

@La murr, здравствуйте!
Благодарю!


----------



## Alena777 (14 Окт 2022)

Мне сделали такую операцию в марте 2022. Хирург Барченко Борис Юрьевич. Москва. Клинический госпиталь на Яузе. Очень дорого, но результатом я довольна. Боль в ноге прошла.


----------



## БСМ (16 Окт 2022)

@Alena777, здравствуйте.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, какую систему вам установили, позвоночный диск вам не удаляли?


----------



## Alena777 (17 Окт 2022)

@БСМ, система из 4 винтов, американская сказали.
Диски не знаю, удаляли или нет.


----------



## БСМ (31 Окт 2022)

@Alena777, благодарю.


----------



## БСМ (31 Окт 2022)

Здравствуйте!
Мое обращение к врачам и "коллегам" форумчанам!
Данные исследований и диагнозы врачей: дегенеративный стеноз позвоночного канала, нестабильность, радилукопатия, дискогенная грыжа межпозвоночного диска, спондилоартроз, узел Шморля, осложненные протрузии, дистрофический ретролистез, компрессия обеих корешков.
Первое обострение было лет 20 назад.
Последнее обострение началось чуть больше 4 лет назад, с прошлого сентября постоянные боли разной интенсивности.
С прошлого сентября лечение за лечением.
Что имею сегодня: на ногах, нарушений в тазовых органах нет, на носочках и пятках стоять могу, но одна нога слабее. Боли начиная от поясницы заканчивая кончиками пальцев, болят и печет тазобедренные суставы, коленные суставы только болят, без жжения. Мурашки и иголки ушли почти на нет. Все возможные движения плавные и медленные. Просветы в болях начали появляться с конца лета, с того момента примерно начала принимать лечение назначенное неврологом (нейротин 600 утро + 300 обед + 600 вечер; симбалта 60 днем).
В настоящее время ставим иголки, пиявки, стеклянные банки, ЛФК, аппликатор Кузнецова.
В первых числах сентября было переохлаждение, минут на 5-10, сразу же усилились боли, ночью начала просыпаться от боли и своего крика на боль, с вечера пару часов спала, до утра мучилась, перевернуться в постели был ад, прострелы были дикие. Мануальный терапевт посмотрел мрт, послушал меня и отказался проводить какие-либо манипуляции, но определил, что седалищный присоединился к корешковому синдрому.
Иголки, пиявки, тепло и та дичь отступила.
Со школьной скамьи у меня болят кости и суставы, мерзнут стопы и кисти рук, с грыжами переохлаждение смерти подобно, спасаюсь теплом, постоянно парю ноги и грелка с горячей водой под ногами. Тепло, ЛФК и аппликатор притупляют острые боли.
На тепло организм реагирует положительно.
МРТ загрузить пока возможности нет, есть фото с монитора рентгенолога, МРТ от 07.2022 года.
Консервативное лечение назначенное неврологом продолжаю принимать.
На дополнительные вопросы готова ответить.
ВОПРОСЫ: можно ли на постоянной основе посещать хаммам и баню? Можно ли висеть на перекладине?
Благодарю всех за ответы, за рекомендации.


----------



## AIR (31 Окт 2022)

Вечер добрый!
Для начала, возраст, рост, вес, снимок "спереди ", хотя бы описания снимков, на основании чего определена нестабильность  🤔



БСМ написал(а):


> перевернуться в постели был ад, прострелы были дикие


Где именно прострелы.



БСМ написал(а):


> отказался проводить какие-либо манипуляции, но определил, что седалищный присоединился


Какой именно? Чем обосновано?


----------



## БСМ (31 Окт 2022)

@AIR, добрый вечер! Спасибо Вам!
36 лет, рост 170, вес 56.
Делала.





AIR написал(а):


> Где именно прострелы.


Прострелы были в районе левого тазобедренного сустава. При пальпации бедра, ответил, что там глубоко проблема, во время пальпации в том районе, было больно. Два мануальных терапевта изучили снимки МРТ, посовещались, и ответили, что я не их случай, и они не рискнут, чтобы не спровоцировать операционный стол. Грыжа в районе L4-L5 сантиметр на полтора, висит.

Кстати первые мануальные терапевты, которые сразу порекомендовали лечь на операционный стол.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> ВОПРОСЫ: можно ли на постоянной основе посещать хаммам и баню? Можно ли висеть на перекладине?
> Благодарю всех за ответы, за рекомендации.


Если это у Вас основные вопросы, то Вы счастливый человек. Без проблем можно посещать и баню, и хамам, главное, чтобы у Вас после этого не усиливалась боль, а для этого нужно, чтобы Вы во время разогретых мышц делали движения и резко. Например, одевали корсет.
А с какой целью Вы хотите висеть на перекладине? От этого зависит можно или нет.


----------



## AIR (1 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> Добрый вечер! Спасибо Вам!


Утро доброе 🤝



БСМ написал(а):


> 36 лет, рост 170, вес 56.






БСМ написал(а):


> Делала


Смещение позвонка и направление его в нейтральном положении, сгибании и разгибании всё те же 5 мм, значит нестабильности нет , связки межпозвонкового опорного комплекса не растянуты.



БСМ написал(а):


> Прострелы были в районе левого тазобедренного сустава. При пальпации бедра, ответил, что там глубоко проблема, во время пальпации в том районе, было больно.


Значит, скорее всего, проблема с мышцами и связками, окружающими сустав. Нужно это смотреть подробнее и только.



БСМ написал(а):


> Два мануальных терапевта изучили снимки МРТ, посовещались, и ответили, что я не их случай, и они не рискнут, чтобы не спровоцировать операционный стол. Грыжа в районе L4-L5 сантиметр на полтора, висит.


Молодцы,  не берутся за то, чего не смогут. Честно и правильно.



БСМ написал(а):


> Кстати первые мануальные терапевты, которые сразу порекомендовали лечь на операционный стол.


Манипуляции именно на "грыжевом" сегменте действительно могут привести на операционный стол и такое бывало.
Но если основная причина проблемы не в наличии грыжи, а так называемом мышечно-тоническим синдромом,  то  так называемыми (каламбур ) мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии вполне можно и улучшить состояние-самочувствие.


----------



## Галина Каримова (1 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Доктор.
> Нуждаюсь в Вашей консультации.
> 
> Спасибо Вам большое за выделенное время, за Ваши знания.


Здравствуйте



БСМ написал(а):


> ВОПРОСЫ: можно ли на постоянной основе посещать хаммам и баню? Можно ли висеть на перекладине?


Посещать хаммам и баню можно без каких-либо ограничений, висеть на перекладине категорически не рекомендую

С уважением, Галина


----------



## БСМ (1 Ноя 2022)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Посещать хаммам и баню можно без каких-либо ограничений, висеть на перекладине категорически не рекомендую.


Галина Мазгаровна, здравствуйте.
Благодарю Вас за ответ!
Почему решила уточнить касаемо хаммама и бани. Говорят, что если в организме есть воспалительный процесс и отеки, то греть категорически запрещено, дабы не усилить их. Есть ли в моем организме в настоящее время отек и воспалительный процесс - я не знаю, боли точно есть(. Суставы и кости тоже болят, завтра получу результаты анализа крови, в том числе и на ревмопробы.
МРТ сейчас попробую выложить.
Как Вы можете прокомментировать воздействие высоких температур на состояние моего позвоночного отдела в районе L4-S1.

Спасибо большое!

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, Фёдор Петрович!
Благодарю Вас за выделенное время, внимание.
Ох, не основные доктор, но одни из насущных. В виду того, что я жуткая мерзлячка, и малейшее переохлаждение провоцирует откаты назад в части корешкового синдрома и усиление напряжения в мышцах, хочу приобрести абонемент в спортивный клуб, в котором хорошая аква зона.
Я сама очень люблю тепло, еще заметила, что тепло дает положительный эффект - боли притупляются, а ведь зима же на носу...
Еще, если раньше у меня круглый год были ледяные стопы и кисти рук, то с недавнего времени этот холод с уровня стоп начал подниматься наверх. Исходя из этих соображений очень_* хочу посещать баню, хаммам, но информация о том, что высокие температуры увеличат отек и усилят воспалительный процесс меня напугала, я и так устала жить с постоянными болями на протяжении долгого времени. Поэтому решила уточнить этот момент у многоуважаемых врачей форума и опыт самих формчан, они же коллеги-спинальщики.*_ Думаю, в данном случае лучше перебдеть, чем  недобдеть.
Фёдор Петрович, спасибо Вам огромное на комплекс упражнений.


----------



## БСМ (1 Ноя 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Манипуляции именно на "грыжевом" сегменте действительно могут привести на операционный стол и такое бывало.
> Но если основная причина проблемы не в наличии грыжи, а так называемом мышечно-тоническим синдромом,  то  так называемыми (каламбур ) мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии вполне можно и улучшить состояние-самочувствие.



Здравствуйте, Андрей Иосифович.
Спасибо Вам за внимание, за консультацию.

Смещение позвонка и направление его в нейтральном положении, сгибании и разгибании всё те же 5 мм, значит нестабильности нет , связки межпозвонкового опорного комплекса не растянуты.
> _нестабильности нет, есть смещение на 0,5 см, подскажите, я правильно Вас поняла?
фото снимков сейчас прикреплю, снимки засвечены не мной)_

Значит, скорее всего, проблема с мышцами и связками, окружающими сустав. Нужно это смотреть подробнее и только.
>_ как я уже писала выше, было переохлаждение, плюс я грешу еще на вис на перекладине, это были единичные разы и прямо совсем не на долго по времени, еще тогда же при ЛФК похоже мне не показалось, что я что-то там натянула-перетянула
видимо все в комплексе сделали свое дело
острые боли купировать удалось, но в районе тазобедренного сустава до сих пор боли есть, особенно в горизонтальном положении и во время поворотов_

Молодцы,  не берутся за то, чего не смогут. Честно и правильно.
Манипуляции именно на "грыжевом" сегменте действительно могут привести на операционный стол и такое бывало.
> _не могу не согласится, я сразу попросила не рисковать, если не уверены, если есть риски внепланово попасть под нож
заведующий центром как посмотрел МРТ, порекомендовал согласиться на операцию и не мучатся, вызвал одного из лучших и/или доверенных мануальных терапевтов, все объяснил, и напоследок сказал "ну ты посмотри МРТ и подумай, готов ли браться"
в итоге кроме пальпации в районе бедра, никакие манипуляции проводить не стали_

Но если основная причина проблемы не в наличии грыжи, а так называемом мышечно-тоническим синдромом,  то  так называемыми (каламбур ) мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии вполне можно и улучшить состояние-самочувствие.
> _на проблемы с мышцами указал и рефлексотерапевт 
корешковый синдром 100% присутствует
мышцы "добавились для полноты картины"
вообще, на нервной почве я что во время сна, что во время бодрствования ВСЕГДА нахожусь в напряжении, в сжатом состоянии, как бы я не хотела расслабить свое тело, мне не удается, у меня и челюсть супер перенапряжена, бруксизм, зубы стираются (
уточните, пожалуйста, какие-то дополнительные обследования необходимо провести для работы мануального терапевта, чтобы он понимал какие манипуляции можно проводить, какие нет ? 
что можете порекомендовать для снятия перенапряжения во всем теле, помимо работы мануального терапевта, может какие-то упражнения, процедуры?_

Заранее извиняюсь за объемный ответ.


----------



## БСМ (1 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если это у Вас основные вопросы, то Вы счастливый человек.


Ох, не основные, но тоже насущные. В виду того, что жуткая мерзлячка, и малейшее переохлаждение провоцирует откаты назад в части корешков.

Многоуважаемая @La murr, снимки МРТ подгрузить мне не удалось(.
Можете прислать актуальную инструкцию, пожалуйста. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> Ох, не основные доктор, но одни из насущных. В виду того, что я жуткая мерзлячка, и малейшее переохлаждение провоцирует откаты назад в части корешкового синдрома и усиление напряжения в мышцах, хочу приобрести абонемент в спортивный клуб, в котором хорошая аква зона.


Любые действия подразумевают под собой достижения поставленных задач. Какие задачи Вы ставите для себя, когда хотите ходить в спортивный клуб и бассейн? Тем более если Вы мерзлячка. 



БСМ написал(а):


> Я сама очень люблю тепло, еще заметила, что тепло дает положительный эффект - боли притупляются, а ведь зима же на носу...
> Еще, если раньше у меня круглый год были ледяные стопы и кисти рук, то с недавнего времени этот холод с уровня стоп начал подниматься наверх.


Почитайте про синдром Рейно. Узнайте, нету рядом гальванических ванн и барокамеры. Мы это хорошо лечим именно этими процедурами. 



БСМ написал(а):


> Исходя из этих соображений очень_* хочу посещать баню, хаммам, но информация о том, что высокие температуры увеличат отек и усилят воспалительный процесс меня напугала, я и так устала жить с постоянными болями на протяжении долгого времени. Поэтому решила уточнить этот момент у многоуважаемых врачей форума и опыт самих формчан, они же коллеги-спинальщики.*_ Думаю, в данном случае лучше перебдеть, чем  недобдеть.


Путаете острое воспаление и хроническое воспаление. 



БСМ написал(а):


> Фёдор Петрович, спасибо Вам огромное на комплекс упражнений.


Не спешите. Постепенно наращивая нагрузку. Если что-то непонятно – дадим инструктора для обсуждения.


----------



## La murr (2 Ноя 2022)

@БСМ, здравствуйте! 
При загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438
Или загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.


----------



## БСМ (2 Ноя 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Здравствуйте! Спасибо Вам!

В настоящее время практикую упражнения из острого периода и парочку из подострого.

Уточните, пожалуйста, как правильно определить острый период. Это когда сутками не спишь и не теряешь сознание от диких болей)?
В настоящее время прохожу курс иглотерапии, гирудотерапии, принимаю нейронтин с симбалтой. Вообще за последний год прошла 6 курсов иглотерапии, часть курсов дополнялись плазмой и ZEEL вдоль проблемных позвонков, пчелами, банки стеклянные, часть курсов - пиявками. Второй день траумель колят в области поясничного отдела. Блокады не делала ни разу. 

Прочитала про синдром Рейна. В моем случае это не то. Мои мерзнут и сразу начинают болеть кости и суставы, ломит. Цианоза и гиперемии нет и не было никогда, максимум могут слегка бледнеть. 

В зале хочу укрепить мышечный корсет (он в хлам, работа была сидячая и очень нервная, сутками находилась за монитором в супер напряженном состоянии) , разогнать кровь. Вижу так: дома ЛФК, в зале начинать с эллипса. У меня смещения и грыжи присутствуют еще в шейном отделе, из симптомов только головные боли. 
Баня и хаммам чтобы погреть косточки и расслабить мышцы. 
В аквазоне начинать с аквааэробики.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> В настоящее время практикую упражнения из острого периода и парочку из подострого.


Зачем. Если Вам не больно делать острый период, переходите полностью на подострый. Но делайте упражнения только до боли, чуть-чуть на боль, но не через боль.
Пускай упражнение будет не полным, пускай это будет даже намёк на упражнения. Но это будет следующий этап. 



БСМ написал(а):


> Уточните, пожалуйста, как правильно определить острый период. Это когда сутками не спишь и не теряешь сознание от диких болей)?


Острый период имеет два понимания. Первое временной - это до 12 недель. Второе по боли, если Вы можете выполнять только упражнения для острого периода, значит у Вас по боли для лечебной физкультуры - острый период. 



БСМ написал(а):


> В настоящее время прохожу курс иглотерапии, гирудотерапии, принимаю нейронтин с симбалтой. Вообще за последний год прошла 6 курсов иглотерапии, часть курсов дополнялись плазмой и ZEEL вдоль проблемных позвонков, пчелами, банки стеклянные, часть курсов - пиявками. Второй день траумель колят в области поясничного отдела. Блокады не делала ни разу.


Хорошо. Но никак не меняет биомеханику.



БСМ написал(а):


> Прочитала про синдром Рейна. В моем случае это не то. Мои мерзнут и сразу начинают болеть кости и суставы, ломит. Цианоза и гиперемии нет и не было никогда, максимум могут слегка бледнеть.


Бледнеет – значит, есть. Вопрос степени. У Вас слава богу не значительная.



БСМ написал(а):


> В зале хочу укрепить мышечный корсет (он в хлам, работа была сидячая и очень нервная, сутками находилась за монитором в супер напряженном состоянии) , разогнать кровь.


Неконкретно. А самое главное укрепляет мышечный корсет в зоне поражения, Вы можете только навредить. Цель тренировок – формирование такого стереотипа, при котором все движение будет выполняться здоровыми сегментами. А в пораженном сегменте будет минимальная подвижность. Вот это минимальная подвижность – и называется много и крепким мышечным корсетом. А уж если говорить правильно,то крепкий мышечный корсет должен быть как раз не в зоне поражения, а вокруг, поскольку работать теперь Вы должны другими мышцами.



БСМ написал(а):


> Вижу так: дома ЛФК, в зале начинать с эллипса.


По-хорошему, в зал надо идти тогда, когда Вы можете выполнять восстановительный уровень упражнений. ЛФК бывает лечебная, острая, подострая, ремиссия, потом идут восстановительные упражнения. И только потом тренировочные. Если Вы идёте в зал, то надо понимать, что Вы используете тренировочные упражнения для реабилитации. Поэтому важно начинать не с пораженных отделов. В силу Вашего внимания – что речь идёт не о сегменте – это внутри отдела. А именно об отделе. Например, поясничном.
Занятия на эллипсе хорошо, но если при этом у Вас будет участвовать поясница, а тем более пораженный сегмент – будет обострение. Поэтому все движения должны на этапе начальной выполняться только тазобедренным суставом, может быть с небольшим прогибом поясничного отдела. Главный принцип: постепенное наращивание нагрузки. Главный способ контроля – боль во время выполнения и после.



БСМ написал(а):


> У меня смещения и грыжи присутствуют еще в шейном отделе, из симптомов только головные боли.


Среди причин головной боли смещение и грыжи занимают всего лишь 1%, всё остальное это либо мышечная боль, либо условно сосудистая.



БСМ написал(а):


> Баня и хаммам чтобы погреть косточки и расслабить мышцы.


Это точно. Только важно после такого прогрева – не раздвигать больное место. Поскольку мышцы расслабляются и организм пытается вспомнить тот стереотип, который был у него тогда, когда у Вас ещё все было хорошо и красиво. 



БСМ написал(а):


> В аквазоне начинать с аквааэробики.


А я бы начал с того, что первый день просто походил по воде. Завтра на второй день слегка поплавал минут 10-15.
Можно из аквааэробики, ну, как Вы думаете, в какой ряд надо вставать в первые две недели?


----------



## Галина Каримова (3 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> Говорят, что если в организме есть воспалительный процесс и отеки, то греть категорически запрещено, дабы не усилить их. Как Вы можете прокомментировать воздействие высоких температур на состояние моего позвоночного отдела в районе L4-S1.


Смотря какой воспалительный процесс, смотря какое тепло.

Вышесказанное относится в основном к острой стадии воспаления как результата травмы или как результата онкологического процесса - в этих случаях прогревание, действительно, не рекомендуется. В случае же хронических воспалительных процессов любой другой этиологии - прогревание, наоборот, полезно и способствует скорейшему их разрешению.

Впрочем, к посещению сауны и хамама вышесказанное не имеет отношения: их возможностей недостаточно для прогревания глубоких тканей организма - поэтому, если Вы в целом переносите тепло нормально, противопоказания в Вашем случае отсутствуют.


----------



## БСМ (6 Ноя 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Зачем. Если Вам не больно делать острый период, переходите полностью на подострый. Но делайте упражнения только до боли, чуть-чуть на боль, но не через боль.
> Пускай упражнение будет не полным, пускай это будет даже намёк на упражнения. Но это будет следующий этап.
> 
> 
> ...



Здравствуйте, Фёдор Петрович! 
Спасибо Вам за консультации, за рекомендации! Дай Бог неиссякаемого здоровья, бесконечного счастья Вам и Вашим близким!


По упражнениям. 
Ознакомилась с упражнениями из подострого и периода ремиссии. 
По состоянию на данный момент, осилю подострый и процентов 50 из периода ремиссии, выполняю ещё несколько не из ваших рекомендаций, а которые тело позволяет делать без боли. Упражнения выполняю медленно и плавно. 
12 недель к сожалению давно протикали, постоянные боли разной интенсивности беспокоят более года, попытки уйти в ремиссию длятся тоже больше года. 

Касаемо правильного стереотипа, подскажите, пожалуйста, может есть видео или рекомендации, чтобы я понимала как себя вести, что можно, что нельзя, что и чем нужно заменить и тд

Тренировки (упражнения) для укрепления мышечного корсета не поражённых участков. 
Тоже не понимаю, как это на практике, что можно, что нельзя, как правильно выполнять и тд

Спорт, физкультура никогда не были моими «друзьями» поскольку с детства беспокоили головные боли, и всякие физические нагрузки усиливали головные боли.
Получается я новичок, учусь делать то, чего ранее не делала. 

Сдавала кровь на ревмопробы, там порядок, а кости и суставы как беспокоили с ранней юности, так и продолжают, на пару с корешковым Синдромом «бомбят нормально». Выше писала, что дикие боли терпела, но на блокады не соглашалась. На неделе три дня подряд кололи траумель в поясницу и поражённую ногу, положительный эффект заметила. В прошлом году лечилась не в РФ, там у доктора была другая тактика в части участков ввода zeel и плазмы он прямо вдоль поражённых позвонков делал по 2-4 прокола, иглу каждый раз втыкал до упора. 

Корсет на постоянной основе носила почти год, примерно летом перестала, сейчас периодически тоже начала ставить. Читала Ваши рекомендации по поводу правильности расположения, вроде правильно фиксирую. Сейчас скину фото корсета. 

Спасибо!

Вставки пластиковые, получается полужёсткие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> По упражнениям.
> Ознакомилась с упражнениями из подострого и периода ремиссии.
> По состоянию на данный момент, осилю подострый и процентов 50 из периода ремиссии, выполняю ещё несколько не из ваших рекомендаций, а которые тело позволяет делать без боли. Упражнения выполняю медленно и плавно.
> 12 недель к сожалению давно протикали, постоянные боли разной интенсивности беспокоят более года, попытки уйти в ремиссию длятся тоже больше года.


Главное, *постепенно *наращивать нагрузку.



БСМ написал(а):


> Касаемо правильного стереотипа, подскажите, пожалуйста, может есть видео или рекомендации, чтобы я понимала как себя вести, что можно, что нельзя, что и чем нужно заменить и тд


Видео как-нибудь сниму. Пока вот это https://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/



БСМ написал(а):


> Тренировки (упражнения) для укрепления мышечного корсета не поражённых участков.
> Тоже не понимаю, как это на практике, что можно, что нельзя, как правильно выполнять и тд


Так, делая все по порядку, по этапам, все и развивается, как надо.
Как только сможете восстановительные, так в спортзал. 



БСМ написал(а):


> Спорт, физкультура никогда не были моими «друзьями» поскольку с детства беспокоили головные боли, и всякие физические нагрузки усиливали головные боли.
> Получается я новичок, учусь делать то, чего ранее не делала.


Поэтому надо по порядку.



БСМ написал(а):


> Корсет на постоянной основе носила почти год, примерно летом перестала, сейчас периодически тоже начала ставить. Читала Ваши рекомендации по поводу правильности расположения, вроде правильно фиксирую. Сейчас скину фото корсета.


Высоковат. Скорее, на период обострения.


----------



## БСМ (6 Ноя 2022)

@Галина Каримова, здравствуйте, Галина Мазгаровна!
Благодарю Вас за внимание, выделенное время, знания, консультацию.
Проблемы с позвоночником уже лет 20, свежей травмы не было, периодически МРТ делаю, онко не обнаружено, Слава Богу. В части проблем с позвоночником, это корешковый синдром.
Сдавала кровь на разные показатели, в том числе на ревмопробы. Терапевт сказала, что анализы хорошие, только гемоглобин чуть ниже минимальной нормы. Как думаете, от чего могут не один десяток лет болеть кости и чуть меньше по времени суставы ? Тазобедренные суставы периодически сильно болят и жжение приличное, на боках лежать невозможно, на спине и животе не могу из-за головных болей (головные боли с детского сада). Ноги затекают со школьных лет (сейчас мне 36). Деформировало кости в области груди, справой стороны деформации в районе рёбер и лопатки. Данные деформации болями не сопровождались. Боли и хрусты только на ногах и в тазобедренных и коленных  суставах.

Спасибо Вам!
Будьте здоровы!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Главное,* постепенно *наращивать нагрузку...


Доктор, Вы с «потерпевшими»  24/7, спасибо!

Постепенно наращивать нагрузки - есть, с этим пунктом все понятно, не нарушаю, да и возможности не дают.

Упражнения из ваших рекомендаций выполняю с простых к сложным.

С моим ростом корсет вроде не высокий, по крайней мере я этого не чувствую и мне комфортно. Пробовала корсет этого же производителя только выше и с металлическими вставками, так вот он точно был высокий, металлические штыри впивались под лопатки.

Спасибо!


----------



## Галина Каримова (8 Ноя 2022)

БСМ написал(а):


> Как думаете, от чего могут не один десяток лет болеть кости и чуть меньше по времени суставы ?


Причин может быть немало - это и врожденный фактор слабости связочного аппарата, и нарушения обмена веществ, и гиподинамия (которая также вредна, как и чрезмерные нагрузки), и осложнения в результате перенесенных вирусных заболеваний (главным образом герпеса, цитомегаловируса или Эпштейна-Барра, а в последнее время коронавируса), и много чего другого.. Более того, причины могут быть сочетанными - когда одна "накладывается" на другую. Иногда выявление анамнеза занимает не одну неделю и даже не один месяц, но сделать это необходимо...



БСМ написал(а):


> Спасибо Вам!
> Будьте здоровы!


И Вам того же!


----------



## БСМ (22 Ноя 2022)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Причин может быть немало...


Здравствуйте!
Благодарю за ответ, Галина Мазгаровна!


----------

